# Tour Striker (My review)



## Captain_Black (Jan 15, 2013)

I have several problems with my swing that I am aware of & have been working on it during the winter when the weather allows, my 1st problem is I tend to flip my wrists at the ball & don't retain my wrist lag for long enough at impact, & my 2nd problem is my lack of weight transfer.

So I bought one of these over the Christmas period.




They do a wedge, 8 iron, 7 iron & a 5 iron.
I bought the 8 iron as it was on special offer & it didn't look quite as difficult to hit as the 7 iron or the 5 iron.
After using it for a couple of sessions, I have to say that I am rather impressed with it.
When you strike the ball correctly (compress it) you get a lovely long ball flight, but it you don't get your hands in front of the ball at impact or transfer your weight correctly the ball just skittles along the ground.

The problem with modern GI clubs is that they do let you get away with less than perfect shots, where as this club does not, plus it saves my other clubs from a lot of wear & tear.

So, if you are one of those people who suffer from a lack of weight transfer, or you are a wrist flipper, or you don't get your hands in front of the ball at impact, then maybe this will improve your game?


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2013)

I watched a guy hit one of these on the range out in the US and they look pretty good as a practice club but would say he also hit a few "daisy cutters" when he didn't hit it properly.


----------



## stevelev (Jan 22, 2013)

How much are these, and any suggestions as where to purchase online.

Cheers


----------



## Scott1505 (Jan 23, 2013)

Val if you want to try it out I have one in the flat that I could bring to the indoor place tomorrow night if your going?


----------



## Ethan (Jan 23, 2013)

You need to use these off grass. They are easier to hit well off range mats.


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2013)

Scott1505 said:



			Val if you want to try it out I have one in the flat that I could bring to the indoor place tomorrow night if your going?
		
Click to expand...

Do that Scott, I'll have a go if nothing else.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 24, 2013)

As I demonstrated tonight this thing is eaaaaaaaaaaaaasy to hit!

Either that I got lucky with a one hit wonder shot!!


----------

